# E.Thirteen Kefü am Froggy



## Freizeit-biker (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich hab an meinem 718er Froggy eine E.Thirteen DRS Kefü für ISCG. Mit der Rolle und dem äusseren Leitblech hatte ich nur Probleme. 
Von der Rolle war nach 300 km schon das Gummi weg.
Die harte Ersatzrolle erzeugt rel. laute Geräusche und bleibt schnell stehen, sobald sich etwas Dreck zwischen Rolle und Grundplatte schiebt.  Die Lager drehten sich bald nach Austausch der Rolle nicht mehr leichtgänig. Das Kunststoffleitblech aussen bekam schnell einen Riss.

Ich hab mir von G-Junkies die Rolle und Wellen der ZweiG Kettenführung bestellt. (Die ZweiG Grudplatte gibt es leider nicht für ISCG) Das äussere Leitblech der Zweig passt leider nur bedingt, da die Bohrungen zu nah aneinander liegen. Man muss oben eine ganze Menge wegfeilen. 
Ich habe mir ein passendes Leitblech aus einer 3 mm Aluminium-Platte  zurechtgefeilt und alles auf die E.Thirteen Grundplatte geschraubt. 

Fazit: Die ZweiG Rolle hat für das grosse KB eine Verzahnung in der die Kette läuft. Daduch bleibt die Rolle nicht mehr stehen und läuft auch schön leise. War ein lohnenswerter Umbau.

Montageanleitungen und Ersatzteilpreise zur ZweiG gibt hier.


----------



## RS-68 (1. Oktober 2009)

Und noch ein Tip an alle die Rollen ohne Verzahnung fahren:

Schneidet euch aus einem alten Rennradschlauch schmale, ca. 4-5mm breite Streifen.
Die Streifen werden dann über die zwei Absätze (kleines, mittleres KB) der Rolle gezogen und sorgen dann dafür das sich die Rolle sauber mitdreht und verringern den Geräschpegel stark (Meine Rolle höre ich fast gar nicht).

Bei Vorhandensein einer Kamera liefere ich Bilder nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die Shaman Commander an meinem Spicy dran:







Funktioniert gut. Ist aber in kleinen ("leichten") Gängen höllisch laut. In den größeren Gängen schnurrt sie wie ein Kätzen.. Aber die kleineren nerven.. Mal schauen was ich für Alternativen finde.. Suche 2fach schaltbar.. :'(


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Oktober 2009)

Die NC-17 /Blackspire Rollen sind aus 'Gummi' und damit sehr leise.
Da kast du dir die billigtse Stinger holen und baust dann die Rolle um (Hat eine M6 Schraube).
Wäre ja schade um dei schöne Shannon Carbon Grundplatte.


 Kuka


----------



## mkernbach (5. Oktober 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Die NC-17 /Blackspire Rollen sind aus 'Gummi' und damit sehr leise.
> Da kast du dir die billigtse Stinger holen und baust dann die Rolle um (Hat eine M6 Schraube).
> Wäre ja schade um dei schöne Shannon Carbon Grundplatte.
> 
> ...



 Werde ich Angriff nehmen, danke!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210

sry für "Spam"
LG Jens


@ mkernbach: erstattest du dann Bericht mir dem neuem Ergebnis? danke


----------

